

Programming Languages - anacleto
http://hyperpolyglot.org/

======
laumars
"All" is clearly hyperbole. But aside that, this is actually quite a nicely
presented resource.

~~~
kwhitefoot
Missing: Elixir, Scheme, Modula, Oberon, Algol, Cobol, all assemblers, R, K,
J, Macsyma/Maxima, Rebol, MPL, Basic, VB, VBA, VB.Net, Eiffel, etc.

I've personally used several languages that are not represented for real paid
work: VB3, 4, 5, 6, VBA, VB.Net, MPL (Motorola programming language), 6502,
Z80, 8086 assemblers.

Seems odd to include Pascal and Ada but not Algol and to have a category
described as Pascal Style without Delphi, Modula, and Oberon.

But interesting nonetheless.

